# Cal Aqua Lab in-line diffusers vs UP Aqua atomizers



## faizal (18 Jul 2011)

Could someone tell me if the Cal aqua lab's inline glass diffuser would be a better long term choice when compared to the UP aqua atomizer?


----------



## SuperWen (18 Jul 2011)

I think UP will be better:
UP :
(+) very dense ceramic and will produce very tiny bubbles
(+) made from plastic
(+) not reduce flow from canister
(+) cheap prize
(-) need high pressure from co2 cylinder (30-40 psi)

CALX:
(-) reduce water flow
(-) very fragile because made from glass
(-) GSA and other algae will make the glass ugly to see
(-) more expensive
(+) relatively low pressure (under 30psi)
(+) if the glass clean it will look very nice if combine with lilypipe and clear hose


----------



## Tom (18 Jul 2011)

My UP Atomiser no longer works. The pipe just pops off now as the disk is dirty and I have no way of cleaning it without dismantling the filtration. I'm back to using in-tank glass diffusers. Half hour in bleach and it's perfect again.


----------



## SuperWen (18 Jul 2011)

I have 4 UP atomizer for a year.
I never soak it to bleach, just brush it with hose brush cleaner while do a filter maintenance. And still works perfectly until now


----------



## faizal (18 Jul 2011)

Wen,....how often do you clean your UP atomizers,...once in 2 weeks? 

Clive once suggested to cover the glass diffuser with a nice thick black cloth in order to prevent algal build up on the Cal Aqua Glass Inline diffuser since algae are limited only by light. This appears to be a novel idea. Also Tom barr ,...if I remember it correctly once posted that he keeps his ceramic discs clean by soaking them in Tilex ( I think that's a toilet cleaner brand in the US). We have a similar product here in Malaysia,...and it's called No Clog. 

One uses it to keep the basin pipes and toilet draining system clean from detritus build up. It doesn't affect or eat through the PVC piping of the draining systems. It is suppose to melt grease & hair & kill 99.9 % of the germs. 

After soaking them in Tilex,...he advises to give it a good clean & soak it further in water added with loads of antichlorine.

Here's a link to it:

www.tilex.com

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## SuperWen (18 Jul 2011)

Like mentioned before I clean UP atomizer when doing some filter maintenance, about once a month/2months


----------



## faizal (18 Jul 2011)

Thank you Wen   ,....I have 2 UP atomizers too. I was just wondering about the Cal aqua in line diffuser because I thought just maybe they are more durable and longer lasting than the UPs, I keep reading about how people start facing problems with it after only a few months of usage. 

I think I will try to use your method there by cleaning it more often like once in 2 weeks or so,...just the UP aqua,... not the filter.

Thanks again


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Jul 2011)

faizal said:
			
		

> http://www.tilex.com
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


Tilex = Bleach + Drain Cleaner (Sodium Hydroxide - NaOH).

Just soak any non-metallic hardscape or equipment in a bleach + water solution. There is no need to use expensive name brand stuff that is essentially the same as bleach. Wash thoroughly after cleaning.

I've gassed a lot of fish with the Cal Aqua so I know it works well if kept clean. But, yes, it is expensive, fiddly and easy to break. I would probably recommend the Cal Aqua for someone who places a high priority on external elegance and aesthetics, otherwise, the Up is the way to go probably.

Cheers,


----------



## faizal (19 Jul 2011)

Thanks Clive,....that settles it for me. I will use the UP aqua & maintain it just like Wen had suggested. Thanks guys.


----------

